# Luther...BBC America...



## billc (Aug 26, 2012)

I just started watching "Luther" on netflix after reading an article about a possible spinoff for one of the characters at the site screenrant.  It's a pretty good crime drama about detective who was suspended for possibly injuring a suspect ( actually, no spoiler since you see it in the beginning of the first episode, he lets the guy drop from several stories up) and follows him as he solves cases.  The interesting part is watching a cop show where the cops are not carrying firearms.  I'm curious, do all detectives in Britain not carry firearms?  It was weird because during the first case another detective has to explain to Luther about a 9mm pistol.  Anyway, it is a good show.  I also watched part of the first episode of "Copper," another BBC America show about a police officer in 1864 New York.  It seems pretty good, but the subject matter was a bit rough.  

The character in Luther they want to spin off is a Dexter like character.  She seems much like dexter, but without his code.  We'll see as the first season progresses.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 26, 2012)

Late 1800's police work in New York was a pretty rough bussiness.  I haven't seen the show, but the commercials piqued my insterest.  There were no clear cut lines between criminal and cop, but it is in that era when things begain to change for the better in police procedures, with such things as mug shots and finger printing coming into its own. At the same time, a little forcable coercion was not above many officers bag of go to tricks.  Confusing, but interesting time.  I wonder if they production will be able to bring that out through the character development and story?


----------



## billc (Aug 27, 2012)

If you don't want anything from the first episode spoiled don't read further...




To your points, the first encounter with Detective Corcoran, and his two partners is when they arrest...some bank robbers.  They begin the arrest by shooting the robbers, without warning, and then go through the money bags before handing them off to a superior.   They also are not shy about the use of force when they interrogate suspects.  It wasn't bad, the subject matter of underage girls was rough, though I am sure accurate to the time.


----------

